# positions



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Is Hilario going to stick at the 5, or will he transition into the PF slot if the Nuggets can pick up a decent center? 

And if Denver has to find next year's starting small forward from its current team as opposed to the draft or free agency, would it be Skita, White, or someone else?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> Is Hilario going to stick at the 5, or will he transition into the PF slot if the Nuggets can pick up a decent center?
> 
> And if Denver has to find next year's starting small forward from its current team as opposed to the draft or free agency, would it be Skita, White, or someone else?


In the future Skita will be the starting SF but I think next year you will see Skita, White, Yarborough and possibly Anthony or LEbron rotating between the 2 and 3 spots


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I think Hilario's ideal position in the future would be at the 4. He could be physically dominating at the position and has plenty of talent for either spot. If the Nugs get themselves a true center they could have a real strong frontcourt, and if they add Gilbert Arenas in the offseason to go along with a LeBron, Carmelo or Darko draft pick, they could have some decent balance.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Nene could definently play the 5, but it is true that his real position is at 4. If he had to play the 5 he would not be using his potenital to the fullest, i think that he will be strong enough for 5's which will help him dominate at the 4. 

As for the next question i truly do not see skita starting next year( as much as i want to say he will) White could be an option, but i am still not sold on him being a consistent contributor. Our draft pick will make the decision. If we got lebron then i think the nuggets will go after kandi to fill the 5 spot. If we got darko or sophocoles then i can see corey maggette coming in and probably playing the 3. All this takes into account the probability of us landing arenas.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> Nene could definently play the 5, but it is true that his real position is at 4. If he had to play the 5 he would not be using his potenital to the fullest, i think that he will be strong enough for 5's which will help him dominate at the 4.
> 
> As for the next question i truly do not see skita starting next year( as much as i want to say he will) White could be an option, but i am still not sold on him being a consistent contributor. Our draft pick will make the decision. If we got lebron then i think the nuggets will go after kandi to fill the 5 spot. If we got darko or sophocoles then i can see corey maggette coming in and probably playing the 3. All this takes into account the probability of us landing arenas.


I do not believe Darko or Sophocles will be in this years draft.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I do not believe Darko or Sophocles will be in this years draft.


Darko's in. Their has been plenty of articles stating that he will be elegible. I dont know about Sophocles


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Both Darko and Sophocles are both eligible, as are any future players who fell under that same rule. Stern came to an agreement with the Players Association and the rule interpretation has been changed to allow guys who turn 18 before the draft but not before the declaration date to be in the draft.

The only reason Sophocles might not be in the draft is if he decides to wait a year to declare, which seems unlikely at this point.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Darko and Sophocles will must likely declare for the 2003 draft. This is not a fact though but, remember, money talks!

I'd say 99% sure Darko will declare and 75% or more for Sophocles.

Peace, Mike


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Nene can play the 5, as we are seeing this season. But as everyone said, his real position is the 4, he has the speed and the power to dominate at that position. He needs to develop his FT and jump shot and stay away of the foul trouble.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Nene can play the 5, as a defender 5. He will be a PF when he gets his outside FGs better, he only dunks. His height is 6-9 or 6-10, not 6-11.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Nene is a 4. He can guard 5's, but he averages less than 1 block a game. If he moves back to 4 he'll get his block average above 1, and he'll easily overpower most PFs (obviously that excludes guys like Rasheed Wallace or Elton Brand). Nene at PF is the only definite though. Melo would be nice, but it's too early to give up on Skeeta and White. Jarvis Hayes is a true 2 though, and he would greatly help. Hayes is a deep threat and a top notch defender. If Arenas can be signed that settles 3 positions (although I'm not totally convinced Arenas will sign in Denver). Skeeta and White will split at 3 but neither is very suiting right now. Kandi will sign with Denver simply becuase they have the 10 mil base he wants and Kiki will offer (regarless of fans opinions, which don't really affect the GM's). So that settles it for the most part, however a vet SF and another PG are still in order. Trading Camby for a guy like Chris Childs gets a 2nd pg. As for SF, there is a large pool of RFA SFs (not FA, RFA), which includes Lamar Odom, Jonathan Bender, Ron Artest, and there are a few notable FA SFs. The SF of choice depends on the coach, but assuming Ron Artest is retained by Indiana, Jon Bender is a short term 7 mil/year contract and Odom is roughly a long term 10 mil/year contract(although Odom could be aqcuired through a sign and trade); it also depends how much Kandi is payed. 

This is the optimal Nuggets lineup next year:
PG: Gilbert Arenas (although Sam Cassell is another option)
SG: Jarvis Hayes
SF: ??? maybe Lamar Odom...???
PF: Nene Hilario
C: Michael Olowokandi

from the skeleton of the team it appears to be fit for a triangle offense and a good 1-2-2 zone D.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

switch kandi to mags cuz whatever we offer to kandi we can offer it to mags instead and sterling wont match. mags is better.


----------

